# New home for hens



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

We have a chance to get four hens that are two years old. I was told that chickens going to a new home try and find and go back to the old home.Any ideas on that?Chickens get homesick?


----------



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

I've heard of pigeons being like that!! Ive bought chickens before at that age! I left them in my coop for a few weeks! Let them know thats where there food and water was! Now they free range and are roosting in the coop every night!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

people re home battery hens all the time, i hope they dont try to get back !


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I've taken in a few hens and never a problem. I keep them a bit more confined to their new living quarters for a couple days is all. They just observe the others and start blending in with the rest of the crew.


----------



## catlady6200 (Sep 6, 2012)

We just took in two new hens and had no trouble at all. Just kept them confined for a few days, but that was more for getting them acquainted with the existing chicks through the fence than for leaving us. It is like they have always been here now.


----------



## 1948daydreamer (Sep 9, 2012)

I have never had a problem with chickens leaving. I just bring em home,open the cage door,toss out a little feed and they just start pecking and eating with the rest of the bunch.


----------



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

Well the girls must be comfortable here...we got them yesterday and this morning we found these waiting for us


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Congrats, nice!


----------



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks Robo


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

If you purchased hens from a direct neighbor, so the hens could still see their "old" home I could see them going back, but if they are taken to a new place, then they should settle just fine.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I generally keep them in their new coop for a day or two so they go back to it at night.


----------



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

Well on there third day here my new girls..mabel..ester..penny..and maggie seem to really like the new home here....getting eggs and they LOVE the dirt to roll in...there like grass AND dirt awesome!!!!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

RiverOtter54 said:


> Well on there third day here my new girls..mabel..ester..penny..and maggie seem to really like the new home here....getting eggs and they LOVE the dirt to roll in...there like grass AND dirt awesome!!!!


Wonderful, so glad it has gone smoothly for them.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

we need pictures of them i think


----------

